# Sorry to ask but homemade cereal recipe ?



## NEfarmgirl

I have made a lot of homemade cereals which we love. I make granola and have made grapenuts and on my search I think on this site found a recipe and printed it. Then I lost it before I could make it. It was for a large batch of cereal that if I recall had oats and used orange juice for sweetness. The original batch made 10 gallons but was cut down to make I believe 3? I looked and can't find it again. If anyone has or knows where I can find it I would so greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## thebaker

Is this it!!!!


Good-Morning Granola Recipe 

4 cups old-fashioned oats
1/2 cup toasted wheat germ
1/2 cup sliced almonds
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup honey
2 teaspoons canola oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup dried cherries
1 cup dried cranberries
Reduced-fat plain yogurt, optional 

Directions
In a large bowl, combine the first five ingredients; set aside. In a small saucepan, combine the orange juice, honey and oil. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Remove from the heat; stir in vanilla. Pour over oat mixture and mix well. 
Transfer to a 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350Â° for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown, stirring every 10 minutes. Cool completely on a wire rack. 
Stir in dried fruits. Store in an airtight container. Serve with yogurt if desired


If not maybe soon you find it..


----------



## NEfarmgirl

thebaker said:


> Is this it!!!!
> 
> 
> Good-Morning Granola Recipe
> 
> 4 cups old-fashioned oats
> 1/2 cup toasted wheat germ
> 1/2 cup sliced almonds
> 2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
> 1/8 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 cup orange juice
> 1/2 cup honey
> 2 teaspoons canola oil
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 cup dried cherries
> 1 cup dried cranberries
> Reduced-fat plain yogurt, optional
> 
> Directions
> In a large bowl, combine the first five ingredients; set aside. In a small saucepan, combine the orange juice, honey and oil. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Remove from the heat; stir in vanilla. Pour over oat mixture and mix well.
> Transfer to a 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350Â° for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown, stirring every 10 minutes. Cool completely on a wire rack.
> Stir in dried fruits. Store in an airtight container. Serve with yogurt if desired
> 
> 
> If not maybe soon you find it..


 Thank you! It is it! Thanks!!!:bouncy:


----------



## TJN66

That looks good!


----------

